# Rat types?



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Okay so I'm looking into getting some rats in the new year.

I've picked out a Jenny cage that I really like, and I think I'd prefer two bucks to two does. I actually firstly picked out a cage that was the size of a ferret cage, and I was going to build in some levels, ramps etc in it.

What bedding do you use? I was planning on the Cedar stuff? Also what food? Don't really fancy feeding them Wagg complete hamster food! 

I've already built things like a maze (which I used with my last two rats), putting bits of smelly cheese in the tunnels for them to find, got hammocks


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh and duh, what type of Rat would be good for myself who owned two about 10 years ago lol and for my daughter to handle and get involved with (5 years old)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Rats come in varieties by that I mean colour and then u have the types of coat like satin, smooth, Rex, bald.
So any rat is the same just different colour.
Your best to get your pair of rats from a proper breeder that is nfrs registered.
You can email them for a list of breeders near u.

As for cedar steer clear as it can cause respiratory infections in rats and pine is a no no too.

Best bedding is Eco bed which is cardboard squares u cam buy in a huge bale of 20kg for £7.
Also megazorb is good as is bio catlet litter which is paper litter.

The cage u have is great and can hold up to 4 rats.
Rats love hammocks and bunker beds to laze in.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

[email protected]

Horse Bedding | Equestrian Products | GJW Titmuss-Horseworld

Rat Hammocks, Rat Hammock, Hamster Hammocks, Hamster Hammock, Chinchilla Hammock, Chinchilla Hammocks, Rat Housing, Hamster Housing, Chinchilla Housing, Goth rat hammocks, Gothic rat hammocks, Goth Chinchilla Hammocks, Rat Igloo, Rat accessories, Rat


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

A lot of people seem to use variations on the shunamite diet for rats Shunamite Rats.

I wouldn't recommend anything Wagg - I got given some free once for my gerbils and it is full of "filler" items that they get little or no nutrional value from.

NFRS breeders is a good call, I'd also add there are often plenty in rescue, young ones and older so it is worth checking these to see if they have anything suitable.

Hope you enjoy your rats!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

My dogs are on Arden Grange lamb and rice, would this be suitable for ratties in that diet you posted?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> My dogs are on Arden Grange lamb and rice, would this be suitable for ratties in that diet you posted?


It depends on the protein content, when Bob used to be on AG Large Breed I didn't use it as it was too high in protein, I imagine lamb & rice will be too. I buy smaller size bags of Burns chicken & brown rice from online ratty shops & use it in my mix. I highly recommend The Scuttling Gourmet for nutritional advice


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

So I'm undecided on these cages

3 tier ferret cage by Doghealth: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

F13 Sky Three Storey Ferret Chinchilla Mammal Cage: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

http://www.amazon.co.uk/LEONARDO-CH...HI/ref=sr_1_28?ie=UTF8&qid=1322225555&sr=8-28

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jenny\-Jenny-Rat-Cage/dp/B0016ZW042/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322225638&sr=8-1

This is for AG Lamb and Rice

Typical Analysis

Protein 25%, Oil 16%, Fibre 2%, Ash 8.5%, Moisture 8%, Omega6 3.5%, Omega3 0.4%, Vitamin A 15000 IU/kg, Vitamin D3 1500 IU/kg, Vitamin E 80 IU/kg, Calcium 1.53%, Phosphorous P 1.1%, Copper 20 mg/kg (as Cupric Sulphate).


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I've had that first cage, they're horrible things and rust very easily, a nightmare to clean out etc.

The next two look nice but I think the bar spacing would be too wide for little'uns.

I had a Jenny, and whilst it was also a bit of a nightmare for access and cleaning, my girls did really well in it.

I've currently got my four boys in a liberta Abode just to throw another cage in there 

The Savic Chichi is similar in footprint to the Jenny, but a bit shorter, _but_ also has a nice big front door for easy access.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

First one you had to mod the shelves as they are suitable
The others I dont know anything about except the bag spacing is prob only suitable for bucks
As for that Jenny the doors are horrible! The doors are tiny! The cage is lovely and big tho

If £100 is your sort of price you could get an abode LIBERTA ABODE RAT FERRET CHINCHILLA DEGU CAGE:Amazon:Garden & Outdoors door is large, takes upto 6 rats

I'd try and get 3 if you could Pyrenees because if your ever loose one you won't be left with a lone rat (that's the plan)

I use megazorb £11 for a big sack it's very nice and my rats seem to love it! 
Food I make my own (see what's in the rodent bowl thread)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

The first one is similar to my 2-tier spare/emergency cage, they are a bit of a pain but on the plus side they do flat pack
The second 2 I've not seen in use but I have seen set up in a pet shop & I personally didn't like them
The Jenny, I use mine as a spare cage & I do like it still, though if you look on the Pets at Home website it's considerably cheaper


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Whoah £11 for megazorb  I only pay £7

Anyway seeing as u only getting a couple of rats this food may be better for you

No7 Complete- All Adults - £0.91 : ratRations.com, Rat food, base mixes and herbs

All u would need to do is give extras like lots of fresh veggies raw and cooked and fruit. As well as cooked meats.
Chicken bones are good for rats as they can get there calcium from them.

Or u could buy daily essentials and calcivet which ucan buy from the same web site above.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Can they have raw bones instead of cooked bones? All the animals I have currently are on a raw diet so I don't tend to cook meat or bones as we rarely eat it


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yep raw chicken wings go down a treat or raw carcass.


----------



## crazymaisey (Nov 12, 2011)

Blade, how safe is it for the rats to eat bones? Are there no probs with the bones splintering?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

crazymaisey said:


> Blade, how safe is it for the rats to eat bones? Are there no probs with the bones splintering?


Rats can have cooked bones no problems (never tried raw ones as I'm a bit unsure about them but I'm guessing from Blade's post they're safe) as their teeth grind them down


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yep quite a few Members on fancy rats forum feed them raw.
Just wen u do give them out make sure u have 2 pieces each as they are less likely to fight for two pieces.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

£11 delivered i shouldve said as no where local sells any rattie safe stuff  except the mega exspensive carefresh (although i do love it!) 

I feed mine raw and cooked bones quite lot they Love them


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ahh I see that's not bad then.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace if you have around £100 to spend id definately get this liberta triple story rat cage, i know youre only having two but theyd have so much space and its easy to access etc (plus itd be great for when you get more rats  )

i must just say though cedar shavings arent good for ANY rodent because of the phenol and resins they give off which causes bad skin reactions, resp infections, liver and kidney damage


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's the happy house and can fit 9 rats in it.
The only thing is you would have to put various hammocks all in the middle to break there falls.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Acid said:


> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace if you have around £100 to spend id definately get this liberta triple story rat cage, i know youre only having two but theyd have so much space and its easy to access etc (plus itd be great for when you get more rats  )
> 
> i must just say though cedar shavings arent good for ANY rodent because of the phenol and resins they give off which causes bad skin reactions, resp infections, liver and kidney damage


Ive got that cage :thumbup1: cost me £40 more ggggrrr It is a great cage imo takes upto 9 but id only put 9 small does (which all but one of mine are) not 9 bucks my 6 bucks wouldnt have enough room in it i dont think


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

But boys are lazier lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

blade100 said:


> But boys are lazier lol


But they take up more space as they're 'meltier':thumbup1:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh yes the pancake spread flat out look how could I forget that!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> But they take up more space as they're 'meltier':thumbup1:


That's why I couldn't put my boys in it lol


----------



## DanMarty92 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi there, I have owned quite a few rats, and i found that mine preferred a bedding of shredded paper. As for the cage i got the Ferplast furet plus cage from Pets at home, and that was fine for my 3 girls (Branston, Pickle & Mango) however sadly Branston and Pickle have now passed so Mango now lives in a smaller rat cage. I also know people that have the Jenny rat cage and that seems fine but a little awkward to open (the doors are in unusual places) Whereas the furet plus has a large front door and a fully opening top. Pets at home is also cheaper for large cages that what they are on amazon  and the furet plus usually comes as a package with a range of products for ratties .


----------

